# CRC or RCR? What do you like more?



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I think the RCR rides much like a regular cambered board but less "catchy" than the reg cambered due to the lifted ends. Holds a good edge but not quite as well as a straight camber on like ice and might be less stable than the regular (depending on board/conditions)? No real adjustment needed when riding (where as I felt riding CRC/C2 board DID require an adjustment). If anything its a more laid back camber feeling like able to be ridden more mellow.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a RCR guy, I have tried em all and that is my go to. I still ride a camber board in pipe, flatrocker to jib, but I got rid of my CRC as I much preferred my RCR boards. I like the float you get with the rockered tip/tail, but like the locked in feel of having camber btw the feet.

I noticed that on a day with no new snow, CRC felt odd to me...i never felt like i was stable at lower speeds/flater areas. In the end, that was the dealbreaker, the RCR felt great and locked in no matter what the conditions or speed.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

What board with RCR do you like to ride if you don't mind me asking? I'm hoping to demo some YES and maybe Rossignol boards this season.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a fairly large fan of both Yes and Rossi. I have put about 50 days on a Yes Big City and it is the most outstanding board I have ever ridden. I put a few days on a Pick Your Line as well, it was a great board for going big and fast. It was too wide...so i grabbed a Slash Straight. 

Rossignol boards I have had a few rides on are the Tiapan and One. Both really solid boards as well, highly underrated in my opinion. When the Big City gets too beat up, I am getting a One to replace it no questions asked.

Boards with RCR that I'd like to try are a few by Capita (a bud bought a TF'NA), Jones and Salomon.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Love RCR for the good float in pow and the stability on groomers. Tried CRC but the loose feeling straight lining makes me uneasy, I prefer the locked in feel of camber/RCR.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Owning of each; Lando Phoenix = CRC & Rossi ONE = RCR, I am a big RCR fan for the very reasons mentioned by Fewdfreak. 
I found the CRC profile likes to "swim" a little too much for my liking, while RCR gives you a ride very similar to camber ( Banjo, you will love a ONE ) while avoiding the "catch" of a true camber board


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Great question but it is really hard to generalize. 

Consider boards that fall under the CRC umbrella. The Beast from Gnu is CRC but is camber overall. The Burton Custom is also CRC but is rocker overall. They could not be more different.

Consider boards that fall under the RCR umbrella. The Rossi One Has a camber which is supposed to be limited to between the bindings (it actually extends further out - which makes a lot more sense in terms of design). Flow's Pop Cam RCR boards such as the Quantum have camber that extends almost all the way to the traditional contact points. Again, very different design ideas are at work.

STOKED!


----------

